# Motherboard's revision number



## extr3me (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am using Gigabyte's GA-MA-770-DS3 (rev1.0) motherboard. When checking Gigabyte's website, the rev 2.0 version of this MB has a "AM3 CPU Ready" logo near its specs and mine's doesn't. Does it mean that rev 1.0 doe's not support AM3 CPU's? And by the way, what does MB's revision number indicates? Thanks.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 26, 2009)

REV # usually indicates there are updates that have been made from the previous REV #.  Checking the bios update options for your board and will be back with an update.

Update:  Does not look like there is a bios update for your board to include AM3 support and there are no AM3 procs listed under Rev 1 CPU Support: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2722#anchor_os


----------



## extr3me (Aug 26, 2009)

A so I just need to update BIOS and I am ready to go to rev 2.0?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 26, 2009)

Reading on several other forums your board will support AM3 procs with bios F7, http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2722#anchor_os.  I would say update the bios and see if you can borrow a AM3 proc from a friend to see what happens.


----------



## nafets (Aug 26, 2009)

See if you can spot the differences (Revision 1.0 on the left, Revision 2.0 on the right);


















Most noticable - Revision 1.0 uses SB600 southbridge / Revision 2.0 uses SB700 southbridge
Revision 1.0 has no AM3 support / Revision 2.0 has AM3 support
Revision 1.0 back panel has serial port / Revision 2.0 drops back panel serial port; adds 2 USB ports

Obvious minor PCB redesign - SATA ports split up and added. VRM area slightly different. Newer LAN and I/O controller. Dual BIOS feature added


----------



## extr3me (Aug 26, 2009)

Hm... that's sad a bit. Thanks for the info.


----------



## extr3me (Aug 26, 2009)

One more thing... If I am right, Phenom II X4 940 is the most powerful one that could be used with my MB?


----------



## mongoled (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello, posting this so that it gets spidered

Gigabyte have ripped people off with false advertising!

I bought the GA MA770-DS3 Rev1 around a year ago for a client with the idea of upgrading to AM3 CPU when they became available. 

The box had info boldly stating that the motherboard supported up and coming AM3 CPU's

So as planned a X4 965 was bought and the motherboard updated to the latest bios F7.

On boot with the X4 965 CPU, all looked well, post screen showed the correct name of the CPU.

Unfortunately thats about all that works!

The PC posts and boots fine, but core0 is stuck at 1600mhz (200x8), while all the other cores are stuck at 800mhz (200x4)!!

I have played with various settings in the bios and with 3rd party programs such as phenomtwrtweaker and k10stat but to no avail.

Neither voltages nor core frequency change.

The only means I was able to change the core0 was by setting the CPU multiplier in the bios to the a value, but ONLY core0 changes, the other cores are stuck at 800mhz (200x4).

This is extremely dishonest of Gigabyte, I expected more from them then to scam, cheat, deceive and make fradulent marketing statements abt the support of the GA MA770-DS3 rev1 motherboard.

So to anyone thinking of trying out a X4 965 CPU, forget it.

Unless Gigabyte decide to fix the bios to fully support these CPU's MA770-DS3 rev1 owners will be left high and dry........

Thanks alot Shaftabyte, thats the last time I will be buying one of your products!


----------

